# Need Help in Sacramento, CA



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Hello everyone! I'm getting a used 1990 Honda civic from my grand mother and uncle in Sacramento, CA. It needs a new radiator and I was needing to know if there's anyone that would be willing to help me replace the radiator on this thing. It's a 4speed manual. I own a sentra right now but I'm selling it for $$ to go to college and the civic will be my college car.

My relatives do not have tools whatsoever and that is why I need help. I'd rather not spend the $$ with a dealership but I'd rather spend a fraction of it for the help from another nissan enthusiast. Maybe even a trip to lunch ($10 meal).

Thanks,

Dan


----------

